
What Will China Do When America Owns Greenland? - notlukesky
https://nationalinterest.org/feature/what-will-china-do-when-america-owns-greenland-75481
======
aiscapehumanity
There's an air strip there and its apart of NATO. Whats the point of buying
it, bully imperialism to our own ally? Wha? What does the atlantic have to do
with China to boot. The pacific is the key lol.

------
PhilWright
Nothing. First it will never happen and second, why would China even care?
They don't.

------
giardini
Try to buy Taiwan?

